# mtnl disconnection issues



## samudragupta (Apr 23, 2012)

hi friends i have been facing frequent disconnection issue ever since i have changed my price plan with mtnl. earlier i had night unlimited plan and then i changed to express combo 1000 and since then in the day i get disconnected every 15-20 mins and after 10pm every 2-5 mins. i have got the wiring checked by the mtnl guys and is no problem. would it be an issue with a specific price plan, i mean if there are more customers on a specific plan the contention ratio is affected and there may be more congestion?? if not then what could be the issue? i have complained 10 times in 20 days but no luck... (i have the connection since 4 years and only after i changed my pp i am facing issues).


----------



## paroh (Apr 26, 2012)

Most of the time Mtnl disconnection issue is related to there ancient phone line.
Check ur SNR margin in ur modem if SNR margin changes frequently some time high and some time low than there is a problem with the phone line.


----------

